# American Girl playthings site - patterns



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.agplaythings.com/

I've just come across this site with patterns from the original 6 American Girl dolls. I know I have 3 of the sets of patterns from the 1980's, but these other three I'll be down loading.

And from what I read where I found this, they have a modern pattern once a month.

Thought some of you other Grannies, Aunts, or Moms or Sisters might want to try them out.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Angie, from what I am seeing they are free patterns??? or did I miss something?
Have ever made any of them? I was thinking of getting my Granddaughter a doll this yer for christmas and to be able to make clothes for it would be great... Are they a pain?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I downloaded all of them for free.
I've sewn them and they are not too hard. I've had Felicity, Molly, and Samantha's for years. These are the real thing.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Great site.
Thanks for sharing !!!!
I looked real fast, I don't need another addiction and if I look very long ..... it might bit me, It reminds me for my Grandmama, she would remake dolls, people would bring her the doll head when the rest of the doll tore up, she did it all by hand, she really did some beautiful work, she has been gone a long time, but I still miss her, she was a great Lady.
bopeep


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Angie..... Has anyone tried to down load? I tried was to take 1 1/2 hours on my dial up. Is there a way you can get them faster. I was looking at the Flecity and 1800 patterns. Thanks for the help?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I downloaded them all. About 2 minutes each via cable modem.

Both here and at work.
PM me your email address and let me see if I can extract one pattern and instructions, and if that will email to you. if so we may be able to break them up and email them.


Angie


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I used to make and sell AG clothes. I used to make the historical doll clothes. Nowadays most girls want/get the modern dolls. I think that is such a shame because there is so much history, geography, social studies that can be learned through the reading of the books and interacting with the dresses and accessories.

Great post! Thanks.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I agree. We are going to hand sew them at a pre 1840's event in June.. A great big thank you to Angie for getting the patterns to me. We are going to make clothes and have a fashion show. That's the plan any way. Will post pictures. There is so much to learn with history. And it can be fun learning.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bump to the front page.

Angie


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

wow, just saw this too thanks
Diana


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

The one I'm looking for has free felicity, Josepnia, 1700, Angie you sent me copies. I looked at these they are'nt the same. Thanks for any help. Cathy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cathy - Let me look again. I still have the down loaded files if we need to use the US Mail again.

I'll be back - Okay 


http://www.agplaythings.com/AG Patterns/DollDressPatterns.html

This has the .zip files for the first 6 American Girl dolls.

Is this what you were after? Josphina's patterns are there and in a free .zip file. Let me know if you can get them or not.

Angie


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Angie I found it and emailed it to her. Have'nt heard back. Thank you. I just love the ones you send. I made a few and sent them to Oh. But no pictures. There arms and camera are broke I guess. Boo Hoo. Thanks. Cathy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cathy - glad you could send them onwards. If they don't work, let me know - we can print again if necessary.

I'm glad you could make some. Sorry that the camera is not co-operating.


Does anyone else have American Girl type dolls (18") to make clothes for Christmas?

It's a good time to start now.


----------

